# Denis Kirkham



## denkirk (Feb 6, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can obtain a free download of sheet music for :Cherry Blossom by Sakura for classical guitar and Tumbalalaika again for classical guitar ?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

No. I assume you Googled for it. Is it available for a fee? If so, and you want it badly enough, that may be your only alternative. But wait a bit, someone on this site may have a lead for you.

BTW, Welcome to TalkClassical.com!


----------



## denkirk (Feb 6, 2014)

Thankyou for the reply and the welcome, I only seem to be able to find the music as part of a collection, I'll have to settle down and really search for it on line maybe trying some different search engines, maybe a Japanese one using Google translate. Thanks again, I appreciate you taking the time to reply, it means a lot. Denis.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

i don't know if they have sheet music but classiccat.com has music downloads.


----------

